# 7 CBBT Tautog, Mar 28, 2018



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Arrived at the Buoy 44 (restaurant), and found that the concrete ramp (access to the beach) hadn't been repaired for weeks. I found the the water was too high again to launch the kayak. So I used an alternate beach access. The weather forecast was wrong. The water became calm when I launched.

I had zero bites in the middle. I had to go to the First Island. 30 minutes after the slack tide (predicted at 10:00 AM), during the outgoing tide, I caught 7 at 15 - 18" for an hour. The last keeper was caught at 11:30 AM. Three keeper were 16.5", 17" and 18". 

Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Fish on crack! Whoever would’ve thought; Lol. Enjoyed as usual Joe. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Great one... your efforts for fishing is really appreciable. 

Keep it up


Thanks


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

sophiagrace77 said:


> Great one... your efforts for fishing is really appreciable.
> 
> Keep it up
> 
> ...


Thanks. I try to keep the fishing records so they can be referenced later

Joe


----------

